# Water Storage Containers



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok, my friend gave me tons of plastic containers. Some are awesome because they have handles so I'd like to store water in them. They contained different kinds of oils that she uses to make soap and lotion, Olive oil, avacado oil, etc. The clear plastic have a 1 in the triangle on the bottom and the opaque plastic ones have a 2. Which ones are safe to store water in. The sites I'm finding are talking about "reusing" but not about long term water storage


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Since the oils are soaked into the plastics & there's no way of getting them out, when the fat in the oil goes rancid it will contaminate the water.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Crap! Seriously?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I'd clean the containers as best I could using baking soda...hot water, soda, let set for a day or two.
I'd then fill with water from the faucet. When ready to use, if no Berkey, add bleach. If not clear for drinking, you have great water storage for other uses.
And there will be too many of those to list.:gaah:


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

If they're no good for storing drinking water at least they'll be good for storage if they're lined with mylar bags once they've had a decent scrub out so it's not a complete loss.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Tank_Girl said:


> If they're no good for storing drinking water at least they'll be good for storage if they're lined with mylar bags once they've had a decent scrub out so it's not a complete loss.


Exactly, if they are rodent proof, they will come in handy!!:congrat:


----------

